
CSSNano: A modular minifier based on the PostCSS ecosystem - kjannis
http://cssnano.co/
======
davidkpiano
This is the kind of thing that PostCSS should _really_ be used for:
responsible transforming of existing CSS without inventing new syntax or doing
invisible "magical" transformations.

Or trying to emulate built-in features from other preprocessors.

~~~
snarkyturtle
So really you just don't like cssnext/css-modules, since there are lots of
postcss plugins that try to emulate features from preprocessors. If all you're
doing is transforming css, I don't see the need to abandon preprocessors
though...

~~~
davidkpiano
Exactly. Use PostCSS in conjunction with preprocessors.

------
audessuscest
Similar : [https://github.com/hail2u/node-
csswring](https://github.com/hail2u/node-csswring)

Written with PostCSS too

------
ganarajpr
I am interested to know what are the objective benefits of minication ?

My understanding was that if you did enable gzip compression that takes away
most of your advantages from minifying the code ? Am I wrong in this ? Also,
does someone have stats on how much more saving can be done with minification
, compared to just gzip ?

~~~
beneb
I don't have a gzip benchmark for cssnano itself, but I know that the road to
best compression is using both.

[http://stackoverflow.com/a/807161/1745309](http://stackoverflow.com/a/807161/1745309)

------
ZeroGravitas
Some of these seem a bit extreme, converting things to pica from px, for
example? I could see that confusing me if I was trying to work from the
deployed CSS back.

~~~
beneb
Since v3.2.0 this is no longer done by default and can be enabled via the
config object. The website should probably be updated to reflect this.

[https://github.com/ben-
eb/cssnano/releases/tag/v3.2.0](https://github.com/ben-
eb/cssnano/releases/tag/v3.2.0)

